# Bowel surgery



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi,I haven't been posting on the BB because I have been suffering terrible pain and symptoms.I'm just wondering if anyone has had any reconstructive bowel surgery where they remove a portion of the bowel and then join together whatever's left. (Sounds terrible!)My IBS is so extreme and pain is 27/4 with no relief at all. All food hurt as well as all movement, sleep, everything. I now realize I have to do something about it because I cannot go on living like an invalid anymore. This has become very progressive at an incredibly fast rate for me. I have tried several medications, even fairly dangerous ones used for refractory cases, with no response at all.I would really appreciate it if anyone knows anything about this procedure. My doctor says this is usually best done at John Hopkins or Duke University.Any advise, suggestions, recommendations ... or anything would really be appreciated.This is really scary and I'm trying to find out as much information as I can.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi, how terribly you must be suffering. I have it bad too..just not that bad.







Please give us a little more info; then I'm sure more of us can try to help. OK, the pain, is it spasms? Do you have an inpacted colon? What meds have you tried?Please let us know, so we can share>


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Linesse,Thank you so much for your concern and interest, I can't tell you how much it means to me ... I really do need help. I'll try and explain my situation, but I don't know where to start, it's really bad, here goes ...The pain is 24/7 it is intense deep, sharp excruciating pain that radiates down my leg sometimes and puts pressure on my back. (NO cramping at all). I cannot tolerate ANY food without further pain, gas, bloating. I'm extremely constipated and have had to rely on harsh laxatives which now aren't working so well, if at all. I've tried ALL ostmotic laxatives including MOM, Mag Citrate, Miralax, etc. Medications have been all the antisposmatics (made constipation and pain worse) Neostigmine, Cytotec, Colchicine (these are drugs with the side effects being diarrhea and increased motitlity) however nothing has had the slightest impact on me at all. Even tried Zelmac which was useless.All antidepressant have irritated my stomach and give me severe headaches and myalgia, so that's not an option - I don't think I need more pain.I have to have colonics which hurt like crazy, but boy do I need them .. sometimes battle to get the water out.I am totally housebound and bedridden 95% of the time. Unable to walk properly, or stand for long periods of time. Can't cook, shop, and struggle to go up and down stairs. Pain, pressure, bloating unbarable. Unable to sleep ... pain wakes me. Drinking water hurts, everything I put in my mouth and goes to my stomach hurts.Been to a pain clinic and used a TENS unit which helped a year ago, but because I used it 24/7 and on the highest voltage, I burnt my skin. They also gave me narcotics (very contraindicated) and I tried Neurontin which is used for nerve pain, but didn't help.Have had a colonoscopy which was OK. Had a sitzmarker test while taking laxatives at the same time, a year ago, it was OK, but have deteriorated soooo much in such a short time. I don't know what to do and desperately need help. I can't stand being an invalid anymore, depending on others for everything even walking and getting out of bed. Life is not worth living.I do yoga 3 times a day for 15 mins each time. I've tried Mike's tapes, but am battling like crazy because of the pain, concentration, restlessnes etc.If I stop or decrease laxatives I become very ill and can't stop throwing up, am unable to focus or function ... it's even worse.Sorry to moan so much, just trying to give the facts. I just truly don't know what to do and am scared to death!!Thanks so much for asking, any suggestions, help, or support would be so much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow, sounds like a tough situation....why have they determined that a resection will help the condition?I will most likely be having the same operation performed soon to remove a sessile (flat) polyp. They go in endoscopically and remove a small section of the colon (that contains the polyp) then reconnect..and we hope for the best I guess.Not my idea of a good time but neither is colon cancer...


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

4willieC,Wow, I'm also so sorry to hear about you having to go through surgery too. As you say, rather this minor surgery than cancer. I'm so glad they found something that they can do something about ... I'm sure it will make such a difference afterwards. If you are in pain, I'm sure this will help a lot, and most likely correct the problem entirely ... I do hope so!! A friend of mine had the same procedure done about 4 years ago, and afterwards was a different person, had no more pain or problems since and never looked back.Please let me know when the procedure will be. I know you are apprehensive about it, and would like to give you as much support as possible, so please feel free to send me a private message anytime or post on the BB. Glad they found only one polyp and I hope the resectioning will only be small. Please let me know before you have it and how you are coping.The reasons I have no other choice but to go through with resectioning of the colon are reasons as mentioned above. We have run out of all options and I cannot live with this 24/7 pain anyomre, struggling to eat, drink, walk, move, sleep, going to the bathroom and chronic constipation. I don't believe that is any way to live. My colon has been damaged from laxatives and antibiotics and no longer functions. If I knew of any other opions I would choose something else, however I do not know of any other option that might give me a chance to minimally function and regain some quality of lif.Please keep in touch about your surgery ... I would like to be as supportive as I can.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Metoo,There was a woman on the BB a while back who posted about having her entire colon removed..then the doctors reattached what was left. She said this was due to severe constipation. Unfortunately I don't remember her name and she doesn't post anymore. But I do remember she was a young mother in her early 30's and she was very happy with the surgery. She said the recovery time was about 8 weeks, and the only fear of having the surgery was the possibility of incontinence, (no control over bowel movements)However she said this did not happen to her. I remember her saying she threw out all of her laxatives, fiber, supplements, herbs etc. and was feeling great. I wish I could remember her name, so I could bump up her post, but unfortunately I can't. Also, I work with a women who has had an illeostomy due to crones disease. Her surgery has left her wearing a bag, but you would never know it. She feels great and eats like a truck driver. You would never know she has a bag. She wears whatever she wants also, even tight jeans. I also used to work with a man who had a bowel resection due to diverticulitis and he is doing fine. I consider my IBS to be severe, but you sound much worse then me. Obviously you cannot continue living as you are. Why don't you have your doctor refer you to a surgeon and see what he says. You don't have to go through with the surgery, but at least you would know what your options are. Good Luck


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Rose,THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR ENCOURAGING, SUPPORTIVE INFORMATION







It really does help, hearing stuff like that.I hope it doesn't come to me having to have my whole colon removed and wearing a bag though. Wow, you really have made me feel better.If by any chance you do remember the person or anyone who had the surgery, please let me know ... you can contact me through the private messages, which I check everytime I'm on the BB.I will have to go out of state to see a surgeon, because apparently where I live is not the best place for this procedure. I would have to go to Duke (which isn't too far) or John Hopkins which is about a 3 hour flight. JH is the best, and for this procedure, I will only go to the top.My regular GI is doing some research for me so I should hear from him soon.Thanks again for your support and encouragement!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Dear MeToo, I notice you said the pain sometimes shoots down your leg. Have you ever had a CAT scan of your abdomen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

meetoo...thanks...no pain here at all...no real symptoms at all. IBS flairs from time to time...nothing really aweful. I sure have my share of heartburn and reflux though... Just went in for a routine scope last year cause I was over 50...found the polyps...we will see what she has to say about it all soon. Best to you though. Keep us posted on how the situation develops...


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi Metoo, I used to post on this board but haven't in quite a while (got tired of some of the nasty people that post here). I used to deal with everything you mentioned, I can totally relate and I am so sorry that you have to deal with this too. I spent many years trying to get help from doctors to no avail until I went to the Cleveland Clinic. My colon too had just stopped working, it was terrible and I was very sick all the time. My doc decided to try a resection and removed the left half of my colon in May '01 due to specific problems on the left side, I didn't feel a lot better but definiately some better, then 15 weeks later (in Sept. '01) I had to have an emergency surgery to remove the rest of my colon (had herniated and was at point of perforating) and was given an temporary ileostomy which I just had reversed on 12-12-01. I would have to say that I feel sooooooo much better, I now am able to go to bathroom (actually 6 times a day right now) but that will slow down as I recover from the surgery, I no longer have to take any medications (other than pain pills for the recent surgery), I feel better than I have ever felt in my life. If your doctor is suggesting this surgery please give it some serious thought as I truly believe you will feel much better after. If you have any questions you would like to ask about my experiences feel free to contact me any time. I wish you a happy new year and take care of yourself!


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Dear Melissa,I'm so sorry to hear you had to go through such an ordeal, however what a relief that you are doing so well now ... I guess it's all been worth it.







Wow, it's sooo great to hear good news for a change .... I'm so happy for you. I hope you don't mind if I do contact you. (Thanks for the offer!)Thanks so much for posting and giving me this information - people like you help restore hope for me ... thank you


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Melissa, I am so happy you are finally feeling well.







metoo, I remember the name of the other woman who had her colon removed. Her BB name was "Catebug". Click on the search feature and next to search words, type in Catebug, then under search forums, search the June-December 2000 archive and the Jan-June 2001 archive and her posts will come up.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi Rose,Thanks so much for getting back to me regarding the person that had the surgery done. Unfortunately I couldn't find her posting. I did a search using her user name and odd words but no results came out.







Am I missing something? (Must be this lack of concentration because of this pain!?)I also went into the Crohns and Colitis forum, and couldn't find any information about bowel resectioning. Can't figure out why it is so difficult to find information or locate a support group for something that is supposed to be so common? It's really strange.







I'm not giving up though. And thanks all you guys for your help!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

metoo, you must be doing something wrong because I just did the search again her postings came up. Try my directions again in my earlier post.Good luck


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Metoo! I'm so glad knowledgeable people answered your post! Ok, so the surgery may be a good thing? Definitely check it out. I don't know how you stand it. I have severe pain too, but it is limited to maybe a week around the time of ovulation..monthly. Hormones trigger my bowel spasms and c.A few points I can relate to:-Anti spas. meds make it worse! It is like drs don't know..how bad they are for C.! I mean they temp. help a little..then make it far worse.-Some people have reverse effects on certain meds. It is rare, but I had more pain sensitivitywhile taking Zoloft and Celexa...like you!-I vomit too..Please keep us informed. Also..do your best to take care of your self. If you can manage a little pampering..go for it! Bubble baths, or if you can afford massages...aahhhh...


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Hi Metoo,I don't know much about bowel resectioning, but I did want to mention this: have you gone to an OB/GYN to get yourself gynecologically checked out? My mom and aunt both had severe endometriosis, and some of their symptoms are similar to yours (the pain, pain shooting into leg, bowel trouble, etc.).I just thought I'd mention this. It's good to explore all options.Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Leona (Jan 1, 2002)

I have just been diagnosed with IBS. I sure hope my symptoms will lighten up. I am so bloated I look like I'm 6 mos.s pregnant, though I know I'm not. I work in a factory and do a lot of lifting. I had to be put on light duty the last couple weeks, my stomach and pelvic muscles were so sore from all the pressure and weight of my stomach, I haven't been able to stand or walk too long and I can't stand to pick anything up over 3lbs. without feeling like I have a hernia. I have been checked and know there is no hernia. Anyway I am an optimist. Will pray for all my new friends I share this problem with. Good Luck!


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks ALL you guys, I've had such great responses, it's so wonderful to know there are you guys out there helping and supporting - makes such a difference!admflo, I had a CAT scan done over two years ago and it didn't show anything unusual. I'm trying to get my doc to redo it because I'm much sicker now, however he thinks it's not necessary!!? I think think the pain down my leg is just referring pain from my stomach because my worst pain is on the right side and only my right leg hurts when my stomach is at it's most severe ... like after eating, moving around, trying to have a b/m etc.4willieC, Could it not be possible to have the polyp removed when they do the scope. It sounds like you may not need to remove your colon, depending where the polyp is. Glad to hear you're not suffering too much. Please keep me posted on how the situation develops and what they will be doing ... and good luck.Rose, I finally found the posting your told me about. Thank you so much ... she sounds just like me and it was so encouraging, I only wish that I had her e-mail. Anyway, glad I read it, it was such a big help. Thanks again!linesse,I'm doing everything to check out the surgery situation, it sure is a last desperate resort.I also have the worst pain just before my period and during ... I literally cannot move, sometimes I think I'll never make it. Luckily it only lasts about two days of total agony!! Is this normal for IBS??? Glad to know I'm not the only one tht reacts badly to medication, I guess it's because it's not addressing the problem or what we need and nobody really knows what to do.Wow, would I love a massage ... need it really badly but can't afford it and difficult to get out of the house, but it would really help. Bathing is another killer, the heat hurts a lot. I hear a lot of people get relief from heating pads, which confuses me, because I lie in bed with an ice pack, I think because it helps kind of "freeze/deaden" the nerves. An ice-paack in this weather doesn't feel too good in winter though.Tummy Trouble TB,It's really interesting how everyone assumes I'm female, and your'e all right. I have considered that I may have endo but am too afraid to persue this matter. If I do, I know it has effected my colon and I believe they cannot remove the adhesions from the colon in fear of destroying the colon walls, so they would have to remove the colon anyway. I have been put on high doses of hormones assuming that I do have endo, but it made my stomach so much worse, so I was not able to continue. I still believe that a large percentage of my problem is related to taking too much irritant laxatives, but there is still the possibility of endo. The symptoms of IBS are so similar, unfortunately they can only diagnose by doing surgery and then there is no cure, only possibly temporary relief, because it keeps coming back. Thanks for the advice, you're right, it's important to explore all options. Thanks all of you for your good wishes, suggestions and advise. I'm speaking to my doc in the morning to find out what's happening about seeing a surgeon and then will go from there. I'll keep you informed as things progress ... that's if you don't mind.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Hi again Metoo,I read that you have bad pain before and during your period, so I wanted to really emphasize that you should see a very good fertility specialist.My aunt especially struggled with horrendous endometriosis and let it go too long. She had all of the symptoms you have - terrible pain, bowel problems, and just a general feeling of all-around sickness. She went to an excellent fertility doctor, and he performed a hysterectomy. She was loaded down with endometriosis, and they resectioned her bowel for her. She is fine today and feels so much better. My mom and grandma had the same things happen to them, but to a lesser degree. They are both healthy and feeling good today.I hope you can find the strength to have someone help you track down a top-of-the-line physician that can help you. Believe me, letting these gynecological problems go is never a good idea. I myself started to have horribly bad periods, but my doctor put me on birth control and my symptoms have diminished greatly. Getting the problem taken of no matter how late in the game is so important.I wish you all the best and hope I've been of some help.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

It's a good thing you're aware of the endo issues, it does grow back, but may still have to be removed. Your problems sound like you need to have some relief or an exploratory. I'm glad you're having something done.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks TroubleTB and Admflo. I guess I am aware that a lot of the symptoms of IBS and endo are the same, and my symptoms are particularly severe. I do know that the IBS came long before having gyne problems though. With endo, isn't it more common to have heavy periods? I don't at all. (Could that possibly rule out the possiblity???)I have a question and hope someone can help. IF I do have endo, there is no doubt it has spread to the colon. Wouldn't it be wise to have the resectioning done (which would be needed whether there was endo or not) and then deal with the endo? A hysterectomy sounds a bit too severe and I know they can remove adhesions from the reproductive system but not from the colon, so perhaps they could remove the adhesions at a later time and then go on hormones (I can only take progesterone)which is known to often help dissolve the adhesions, even cysts.







My (stupid) logic is that if I have the lap first, it will worsen the colon problems which is the most severe symptoms I'm having, and I would be far worse off (if that were possible.) If I have the resectioning done first I can then tolerate the hormones which at the moment I can't because it makes my stomach worse, due to such hypersensitivity and increased constipation. Also going on progesterone for endo means pretty high doeses and right through the whole month!







Oh, by the way, I also have hyperthyroidism but have none of the symptoms (one of the symptoms is diarrhea ... ha, ha,!!). I'm extremely exhausted, no energy, always cold, low blood pressure, low pulse etc. I'm sure the exhaustion is due to the pain which takes all the energy I have and not sleeping doesn't help either!







This problem is only recent and I believe related to all the stress from the IBS situation. This whole thing is so complex, however I have to try and be positive though, ... gotta keep fighting this and not let IT beat me!







I would really appreciate your thoughts and opinion on the above .. and thanks again you guys for all your valuable help and support


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi again!I wonder if a gynocoligist/specialist could "take a peek" into your ab. area during the colon surgery?You can have cyclic related bowel problems without having endo., though. Hormones can trigger IBS. I know...I have had the lap. surgury, and no endo! Just good ole IBS!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, metoo. I'm glad to see you are getting some more positive advice and encouragement here than on the other forum. It sounds like the surgery needn't be so bad after all. When can you get scheduled to talk with a surgeon? I hope you will be able to talk with him/her about possible endo too.willie, good luck with your surgery, too. I take it that the polyp(s) was too big to have it taken out by regular scope work? Is that type of polyp precancerous, I guess? (I've had small, adenomas, myself.)


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Oh my dear, I feel so badly for you!I had everything that you are describing and suffered for over 5 years before I "bit the bullet" and really pushed the docs to find out what was really the problem. Please do not wait as long as I did.I too had endo (all over my abdomen with adhesions and scar tissue) and I had a colon resection with a hysterectomy. It was the only way (I also had diverticulitis which had abcessed and was adhered to my uterus!). The endo doesn't grow back after the hysterectomy and the relief from the pain is enormous.Unfortunately, I also had a number of post-surgical complications (none caused by docs) which required an additional 4 surgeries in the next year.Bottom line is you have to do something, and it's so much better to just get it out of the way. I was terrified before my first surgery (it was an emergency surgery) but now I am an old hand at it! Your condition will only get worse (it never gets better) and can lead to other problems if you don't address it as soon as possible.Good luck!loon


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi All,Thanks for all your support and advise. I'm going to focus on having the colon resectioning first and hope and pray that I don't have endo. Anyway I can only cope with one thing at a time.It would be great to have a GI and a Gyne take a look at the same time, as linesse suggested, but it's hard enough just getting one surgeon. Anyway, my priority is my colon - if I get one thing sorted out ... that's one less thing to deal with. Besides I would hate to go through the laparoscopy surgery to find that I don't have endo, then I'm still stuck with the colon problem which would need resectioning anyway!!I just wish my doc would get back to me and tell me what's going on. He's still trying to get me a surgeon, and of all things, out of state ... (abour a 4 hour flight!!!)







Real scary, what if there are complication afterwards or an emergency, am I supposed to just hop onto a plane!!!The thought of this surgery still scares me ... somedays I can't even talk about it much less think about it and other days I kind of go numb. The thought of it is really frightening, however living the way I am is more frightening!! I have to keep going, but it's not always easy!







Thanks so much all you guys for "sticking " with me through this difficult time.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Hi. I think you are making the right decision, however, if I may put in my 2 cents., I think they will probably do what is called a lysis of adhesions when they do the resection, which is normal, i.e., they will get rid of the endo if it's there anyway, they sort of have too. The hormones will keep it from growing back. The surgeon will know what to do. Good luck!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I live on Maui and when they finally sent me to a specialist on Oahu I had to face the same thing...getting on a plane, having the surgery, then flying home alone a few days later. I can't say that it's fun, but you will survive. You can set it up with the airlines ahead of time that you will need a wheelchair (plus you will get to board first!).Make sure that you have prearranged for help at home for your return. You can't lift ANYTHNG (not even the cat...). No laundry, garbage, etc. The only time you should be off the bed or the couch is to go to the bathroom. I did have complications because I was getting my own lunch and beverages when I got home had to be readmitted for an additional 5 days!Good luck!loon


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

admflo,Thanks for your encouragement and support. I have been going back and forth with this decision, however I realize I cannot live this way and what's making it more crucial is that I am deteriorating really badly. I think it is the right decision, even though it is radical, the alternative is worse.Thanks for explaining the endo part ... I have been concerned about that too, however, if a Colon/Rectal surgeon is performing the procedure, would he know anything about gyne procedures?? Wouldn't it perhaps be better to have a gyne on hand? This I could arrange because I do have a cyst that needs to be removed. I'm begininning to understand now ... Does the endo have to be removed and only then the hormones will prevent it growing back???loon,Thanks for the advise. I've decided after all to have the procedure done locally. There is a local support group here where I live and they have given me so much encouragement and information and suggested two excellent surgeons. It would be way too impractical for me to travel, - my health is way too bad and I can't afford it.When you mentioned all the limitations I would have post surgery, you described my lifestyle the way it is today ... those are EXACTLY the limitations I'm having now and what I'm currently going through and it gets worse daily. My life is from bed, to the bathroom and inbetween battling on the computer (ONLY when I can, and it's a HUGE effort!!) I also can't lift anything, walk properly or stand for more than a few minutes. At least with the surgery, I would know it's a means to an end!!I've heard there are so many different ways they perform the surgery today and that they've come a long way within the last few years ... so I'm really hoping!!I have a question, ... are you intially fed through IV, and when you begin eating, do you experience a lot of pain intitially? I guess one would have to start on semi-liquids??I'M SEEING THE FIRST SURGEON ON THURSDAY, 1/17/O1 AND THEN GETTING A SECOND OPINION later, (haven't yet confirmed the date, they're trying to fit me in because it's kinda urgent).PLEASE WISH ME LUCK, I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY NEED IT .... I'M SOOOOO SCARED!!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Keep your chin up metoo!I had my first surgery (laproscopic removal of my left ovary and tube) in March 1999. They thought that would cure the problem (abdonimal pain, fever, and nausea that put me in the hospital 4 times in 2 years). Then the emergency colon resection/hysterectomy/appendectomy in August 2000. I followed that with two sigmoidoscopy balloon procedures (where I was "hooked back together" developed scar tissue and had to be torn open...yuck!). I then started rejecting the permanent stitches (Feb. 2001) and had three different surgeries to remove them. It doesen't stop there - then I developed an "incisionsl hernia" that was traditionally repaired (June 2001), reopened 1 month after surgery and had to be eventually fixed with gortex mesh (Sept. 2001)! Needless to say, I have had my fill of surgeons and hospitals! However, nothing that happened to me was the fault of any of my current doctors except the original 6+ years of misdiagnosis. I've had IBS for almost 25 years (originally diagnosed in 1977).  My diverticulitis was caused by my IBS and the endo was aggravated by the scar tissue from the divertculitis infections I had spanning 6+ years.I know that I go on, but I jsut wanted to let you know that I fuly understand you fears and cncerns, because I have been through it all too! The hardest part for me is that none of my family live on the islands, so I was really on my own. A couple of really good friends took care of me. You find out who your true friends are when they have to do your laundry, clean the cat litter box, and hold your head over the john when you can't handle the meds!!Good luck!loon


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

loon, Wow, you really sound like you had a rough time and I admire your bravery and courage. I'm sooo sorry you had to go through so much. You're right, your really find out who your true friends when faced with a true crisis in your life. Sounds like you have some truly good friends that I'm sure you couldn't have managed without!! I would imagine there support must have been a life-saver for you - it makes such a huge difference. Thanks for understanding how bad pain can be and how it can effect one's life, and you sure sound like you've been through the worst, so I know you really do understand. The main thing, though, is how are you doing now?I have heard so many cases where people have much bigger issues (such as in your case) and are wrongly diagnozed as having IBS. IBS can definately be "a catch all" diagnosis. I am so glad I'm going to a surgeon next week, and hopefully he will perform tests that have not done in the past. I cannot believe there isn't something much bigger going on as I haven't really been tested. Had a colonoscopy 2 years ago and the doc just jumped to the conclusion that I have IBS. I'm not convinced of it at all.I'm really anxious about the appointment with the surgeon, this will be the first time ... and it's an hour's appointment. I will go prepared, but hope he helps out by asking lots of questions. Soon after the first appointment which is on 1/17, I will get a second opinion and insurance will cover the cost. I think with such a huge procedure, insurance would want a 2nd opinion and certainly do!!I'll let you know how it goes. Wish I knew what to expect though







I think I'm also scared about the pretesting I'll have to go through







, I don't think I can deal with more pain and agony!! Hopefully it will be worth it! Please take care. And thanks again for your support and encouragement. I really do hope that you are doing well after all you've been through


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi everyone,just an update to tell you that I went to the surgeon and he said he would perform the surgery only after doing a sitzmarker test and it proves that I do have colonic intertia/anatomic colon.It's real scary and this test is totally painless other than the fact that I've had to come off all laxatives or anything that may provoke a BM unnaturally. So I've basically come off chronic use of laxatives cold turkey and am in agony.The test is only five days and I can hardly eat I'm in so much pain. I hope to get the results within a week, then serious discussion about the surgery will proceed. I am sooo scared, however I so much want to get better.Please wish me luck. Sometimes I don't know which is more painful being on or off laxatives, either way I'm in horrific pain, I'm just so scared to become impacted. Without laxatives I have literally no BM's at all and I have tried every single alternative with no luck.Just wanted to keep you guys updated and ask that you please keep me in your prayers. This is a very scary and uncertain time of my life.


----------



## Phalajr (Jan 22, 2002)

I am new but you sound just like me. I am a worrier and having found this sight I am feeling peace all over. I am facing the reconstructive colon surgery. I am reading all I can find and learning a lot. I too am scared to go off the laxatives. I have no BM with out them and even then very little. I never knew there were more out there like me. I had a historectomy 2 years ago, so I know it is not that. My colon LOCKED up 27 years ago with my first child birth and has never worked correctly since.







That is a long time to suffer. I am just now committing my self to not having to suffer







Please keep me in your payers and I will write to others like us to be supportive too.Thank you all for sharing. I trully believe this helping me cope.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

metoo - keep thinking good thoughts.If you are really worried about not taking the laxatives, just don't eat. I know that sounds harsh, but when I was having a really hard time I just quit eating for a time. It's not fun, but we have to battle this anyway we can.I was correctly diagnosed with IBS in 1977 when I was 18. What has happened to me since then has been partly just the way things happen and partly BECAUSE of IBS. My diverticulitis was directly caused by my IBS - the years of spasms and cramping caused the diverticular sacs to form, then the constipation caused them to become compacted and later infected.I guess what I am trying to say is that IBS certainly does cause other diseases and conditions, some of them can be life threatening.I am currently doing fine - I still battle between C and D - never quite getting it right, but that is just the way it is...and no one's life is perfect!loon


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

loon,Thanks so much for your posting. I totally agree with you that IBS can lead to a host of other problems including life threatening illnesses that's exactly why I'm trying to prevent other problems before they can occur. So far there has been nothing that has even significantly helped my situation from deteriorating that is why I am considering something as drastic as surgery.I'm in the process of the sitz-marker test and out having no choice, I am not eating much, just eggs and apple sauce ... and even that is extremely painful.You are right, you have to do what you have to do.No one's life is perfect, however I'm just hoping to have a life because as I am now I am totally disabled and can only function minimally and with lots of help.Glad to hear you're doing a bit better, and hope you keep improving and you too, think positive - it's tough sometimes, but we have to!!


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

metoo -I know that all of us have different fears and comfort zones, but I just wanted to let you know what my thoughts are on surgery.I have never thought of any of the surgeries or procedures I have had as "drastic". None very fun, but it's just another step. I always hope it is the right one, but if not, I just still have to keep going forward.I have developed an "oh well" attitude that has helped me survive. Bascially, it's to do what I can with what's in front of me and just let everything else go..."oh well". It's my secularization of the AA Serenity Prayer..."grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdon to know the difference".good luck, loon


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

metoo and hipjan....yeah heres the deal on the possible resection. When I had my last colonoscopy, The GI Doc removed two peduncular polyps with no problem but she said I had a fairly large 5cm sessile polyp (adenomatous)..so I was supposed to go see a colorectal surgeon but never have cause I just can't warm up to the idea of the surgery...even though it should be laporascopic. I am due to have yet another scope procedure done soon..I go on the 28th for the preop appmt...I will ask her if she would consider doing a saline assisted piecemeal polypectomy. It takes a lot of skill to do that and maybe she is not up to it or doesnt want the liability..don't know..but I would sure rather have two or three colonoscopies than the resection...She is a great doctor and works well with me and my anxiety. She lets me do the Dulcolax bowel prep and says I am clean as a whistle from it...and I sure appreciate that. Anyway, I guess I will know what the options are pretty soon now...funny thing is, my bowel function has not been better in the last 30 years..you hate to messing with something that works so well







.


----------

